# Best Bottling tank?



## RowdyFreeman (Apr 24, 2014)

I am looking for advice on the best bottling tanks and anyone that has experience with the different ones manufactured. I'm not sure where my money would be best spent. I'm trying to decide between the Maxant 16 gallon for $999, Mann Lake 16 gallon for $1,150, or the Dadant 25 gallon for $965 (minus the valve).


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Try this:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?305990-Bottling-Tank-using-the-Maxant-No-Drip-Valve


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

It's too bad that you can't set them side by side and compare.
If you could, there would be absolutely no question in your mind that the Maxant tanks are of the highest quality.
Two things jump out at me:
Maxant tanks are 18 guage, not tin foil.
Also, the quality of design and fabrication is near perfect.

I read an ad for some sort of beekeeping equipment one time that said something like, "Made by beekeepers, for beekeepers".
Well I don't care one little bit if the guy rolling the cans or welding or setting there on Auto-CAD is a beekeeper or not.
What I do care about is their qualifications and skill in engineering and fabrication.
And I happen to be one that has both.
Maxant designs and fabricates very high quality equipment and I really appreciate that.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I can assure you will not be dissapointed with the Maxant and most of Dadant's stuff is good too but, I don't have any first hand experience with the Dadant. I use two Maxant tanks on a regular basis.


----------



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the dadant 25 gal. It's well made and I have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Billy Joe Adair (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a 25 gallon Maxant and a 70 gallon Dadant and a 80 gallon WT Kelley. Maxant is 18 ga. Dadant is 16 ga. and WT Kelley is 22 ga. I started with the Maxant tank, but use the Dadant tank the most. I did put a "Maxant No Drip" valve on the Dadant tank. Those three are all great tanks. I have never used a Mann Lake bottling tank, so I cant say either way on it.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I own two Maxant bottlers and made my money back 100x over. We use them for everything from bottling to melting wax to heating syrup. The one is over 20 years old and still use it every day. Really for bottling you have to have the no drip valve.

Maxant well worth the $$$$$$$$$$.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

The Honey Householder said:


> Really for bottling you have to have the no drip valve.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Could not agree more. While I've made my tank from from a beer keg, the NDV is awesome.....


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

There's a lot of good stuff out there but I have to say that I love Maxant equipment. I've been to their site, toured the facility and I'm a customer. Nothing against the competition but I only go one place now.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

Who has used the Maxant tank for melting wax? The one I have has a Dadant no drip valve on it. Can that be used for was also or does it need to be switched? I just wan a tank of honey through it and I figured maybe before I cleaned it up I would try melting the wax I have on hand. What temp would you use to melt wax and how long does it take? Most of the wax is pretty clean and dry but the last 20 lbs is still wet. I just never got enough hot weather to drain the last of it out or let the bees get to it. Is gauze/cheesecloth the best thing to strain it through or is pauntyhose a better choice? Thank you for your input! I am really loving this Maxant tank. Bottled 100 lbs from it last night with a total loss of about 2 drops litterally. 
Ray
Hiwire Honeybees


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I think you will be much happier if you come out of the tan into a 1" stainless steel ball valve and then into your bottling valve.
Especially with the Dadant valve that needs serviced once in a while.
Anyway, when you do wax you can remove the bottling valve and just use the ball valve.
Get a 1" ss ball valve and a 1" close nipple and you're in business.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I currently own two Maxant bottling tanks and started buying there equipment 25 years ago. They are great tanks and made very well but I'm also not driving them down the road, like comparing a Ford to a Mercedes. You fill them up with honey, with warming capabilities enough to pour honey into a jar. Fairly simple process and all the mentioned tanks will perform in a similar fashion.


----------

